
Desired destinations amongst top tech company employees - repherme
https://imgur.com/a/kat47BG
======
repherme
Data gathered from [https://repher.me](https://repher.me), where you can
give/get referrals to tech companies.

Sankey diagram shows Lyft/Uber/Airbnb being the most desired companies, and
the most number of requests came from Amazon/Microsoft/IBM employees.

Sample size is around ~500.

